# Cross another one off the bucket list



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I am the proud owner of a Springfield Armory Loaded M1A! It has been a LONG time coming. One of my dream rifles along with my Garand, Sharps, and Mk12 Mod1.

Future modifications:

M14 flash suppressor/bayonet lug
Original M14 stock
Lots more mags of course
Possibly my Vortex Viper PST way down the road.

For now I'm gonna keep it old school. NO rails, NO lights, NO lasers. I like it original.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice! congrats


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so jealous
Congratulations


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to eventually blast something with it. I read the loaded is .5 lbs heavier than standard but im not too worried about it. I probably wont notice it too much anyway.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

who cares what it weighs

its an M1 baby,thats all that matters


----------



## mbowlby (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice rifle. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice, let us know how she shoots !


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> now all you have to do is learn how to shoot.......


Hey look another "im better than everyone else" post from short. 

Where is your M1A you talk about picking up on cheap all the time?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Really nice. I've been ogling an M1A1 for years, but can't pull the trigger on the purchase. And you're right on, by keeping it 'ol school. Let me know how well it shoots.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Short said:


> now all you have to do is learn how to shoot.......





Indiana Jones said:


> Hey look another "im better than everyone else" post from short. :smile:
> 
> Where is your M1A you talk about picking up on cheap all the time?


Wiener fight !


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Wiener fight !


Short and I bicker like Archie and Edith but at the end of the day, he's still Edith.

Just kidding buddy haahhaah. Hope your hemorrhoids feel better Short.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

2 generations of awesome


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> I'm your huckleberry.....
> 
> and I am not better than everyone else.....just you....especially at squirrel hunting....
> 
> ...


When it comes to squirrels I blame the 10/22 Takedown. Thing has never patterned right. I want a .22 bolt gun. I was nailing em with the 1911 last time out in mid Feb. Heck I've even thought about a .22LR SAA.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> .22lr belt fed.......


Pocket Gatling.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This might work for ya.

http://www.elmfg.com/am180/articles/mgn12-95.html


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> This might work for ya.
> 
> http://www.elmfg.com/am180/articles/mgn12-95.html


Put me down for two please!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I couldn't resist, I had to go for the Black Hawk Down look so I tossed on a red dot. The mount comes off super easy so I can go old school in a few seconds if I want to. Id like to fins a military surplus fiberglass stock and paint it to match just for when I want to change it up.


----------

